
Launched: Ona – an online marketplace for elderly care services - PerryOA
https://myonacare.com
======
PerryOA
Hey everyone, I'm excited to announce the launch of Ona!

This project is a result of many years working in the home care industry and
learning about how problems facing the elderly population can be solved with
technology.

The number of elderly individuals is growing rapidly – by 2030 all Baby
Boomers will be over the age of 65. This means that 1 in 5 individuals in the
U.S. will be of retirement age.

We built Ona as a scalable solution to meeting the surge in demand for home
care services set to occur within the next few decades.

Some of our key features include:

\- Localized search for nearby caregivers that fit your schedule/care needs \-
Shared calendars with caregivers that allow you to coordinate schedules \-
Payment tracking that adjusts invoices/payments according to scheduling needs

We're eager to hear any comments/feedback from you all!

